
Google Hiring an SEO Program Manager - hazbo
https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=120105001
======
mynegation
Everyone is like: haha that is funny, or evil, but think about it for a second

Consider large financial groups. Often they have both investment banking and
wealth management divisions. Let's say IB is a primary dealmaker for country's
oil industry. Why would WM division hire an analyst covering oil industry,
combing through the public sources? They already have insider knowledge of the
industry!

Oh wait...

Except that it is expressly illegal and finance is required by law to maintain
"glass wall" between certain divisions and control the flow of information.

It is quite believable that Google would want to avoid accusations of unfair
competition, self-regulate, and hire an SEO person for one of their non-search
related businesses, like Nest or broadband, or carpool service, and maintain
some degree of plausible deniability that it does not use insider information
to compete with other non-search-related companies.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Wow, I would not have come at it that way but it makes a lot of sense. I was
guessing it was someone who would work the anti-spam team to identify "bad"
SEO while promoting "good" SEO but I like your idea better.

------
programminggeek
It makes sense. Believe it or not, a lot of the marketing and SEO
opportunities are completely ignored on most projects. Google is a huge
company. I doubt they are doing a good job with their own SEO on the smaller
projects that aren't related to the search engine.

------
jedberg
It sounds awesome if SEO is your field, but at the same time I have to wonder
how much you'd actually learn.

I imagine they would not tell this person much insider info, because then they
would be far too dangerous when they _left_ google.

~~~
eonw
most of the best SEOs i know, if not all, didnt have any insider knowledge but
still managed to learn how to do their job and grow traffic. im not sure i
would expect any insider knowledge or treatment in this position.

------
cloud36
The ultimate SEO position if you're in that field haha.

------
BradRuderman
I am not sure why Google would hire an SEO manager for their apps, they should
just inflate their sites to the top anyways from the search team...it would be
cheaper. However it is possible that they need an SEO manager to help them
with other search engines beside's their own. Perhaps they are trying to
capture additional marketshare (despite being obvious market leaders) from the
smaller guys!

------
BradRuderman
Ironic!

------
alain94040
Nitpick: 2 typos in one sentence: "From lightning fast IaaS to innovate
container technology" should be "From lightning-fast IaaS to innovative
container technology".

And yes, ironic.

~~~
joshmn
I see these issues too. To be completely fair, learning about proper
hyphenation of compound adjectives was never on anyone's to-do list.

